# can you hunt dove with a bb gun



## larkin

i was wondering if you could hunt dove with a bb gun and actually kill it .....i have a crosman pumpmaster 760 and i was wonderin if you put about 15 bb's in it and pump it up a bunch if it'll work


----------



## stevepike

Highly Illegal.

I think we'll leave it at that.


----------



## larkin

what about starling


----------



## stevepike

Where are you from Larkin?


----------



## larkin

i live in kentucky


----------



## Qwack

One of the hunting magazines (I think it was American Hunter) had an article about hunting with air rifles a while ago.


----------



## crowcallerloud

dove huntin with the bb gun isint hard but its illegal to


----------



## Militant_Tiger

though im not lucky enough to have dove around here, i do have a 760 pumpmaster as well and i would like to say

A. illegal

B. you couldnt propel that many BB's if you wanted to with enough force to go through paper. the only thing you could use that for is startling them.

by the way, i tested my theory of it being too weak to penetrate paper today. i put 12 BB's in the tube and gave it 10 pumps. i shot it into a tuff block arrow target, which consists of very thin plastic covering styrafoam. I ended up hitting my buddy in the leg. if it wont even go into styrafoam you know you are asking for troubble.


----------



## the_duckinator

Put a pellet (not a wadcutter) in it and pump it 20-25 times. I have the same gun and have killed squirrels with it if you hit them in the neck, goes right through. A dove should go down pretty well. :wink:


----------



## RM422

20-25 pumps can wreck the gun. the maximum pumps for a 760 is 10 and thats what gets it to maximum velocity. and you don't need 10 pumps for a squirrel maybe 4-7. 10 pumps will do good for a groundhog


----------



## the_duckinator

It hasn't wrecked mine, and i've been doing it for over 2 years now, though i'm not saying it wont....


----------



## RM422

the reason it can wreck it is because the air pressure gets to be too much and it can wreck the piston. what variation is your 760? because i think there was one model that you could pump to about 20 times. the ones made in the 70's until now are all ten pumps.


----------



## the_duckinator

I bought it 2-3 years ago, so i guess its one of the newer, 10 pump, ones.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_duckinator said:


> I bought it 2-3 years ago, so i guess its one of the newer, 10 pump, ones.


Don't think of it as putting 20 pumps into a tank, you are really just putting on 12 or 13 and the rest are leaking out as soon as you put them in (to my understanding).


----------



## RM422

that makes sense but i guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## the_rookie

sorry RM i cant agree with you on this one i used to have one and when i went squirrel hunting whne it was pumped up 10 times i couldnt kill a squirrel at 25 yards so usualyl i used 30 - 40 pumps and it ended up breaking adn 10 pumps will NOT killl a groundhog unless ur 10 feet away


----------



## Bore.224

Yes it will work for doves but dont use the shotgun affect MT is right. and Rookie is right as well, shoot .177 pellets use 10 pumps and ya can pick em right out of the trees. I have done this more times than I care to admit too


----------



## crittergetter

as SP said,

ILLEGAL,

i used to shoot them with my daisy pal when i was 5 and see them 
fly off, ofcourse i didn't know any better then.


----------



## texan68

illegal...but yes a bb gun will kill a dove :roll:


----------



## Skeet

You guys must be sweet shooters! I have enough trouble knocking them birdies down with my shotgun!


----------



## daisy1894hunter

i killed a dove with my redrider


----------



## coyote_buster

I'll believe that when me $h!+ turns purple
Super Troopers
The 760 would do it but it would be illegal, I think if you had multiple bbs in it and shot them on the fly you could get away with it but ive tried on swallows and it patterns badly.


----------



## daisy1894hunter

:sniper: it was on the ground and i shot it in the head :withstupid:


----------



## bigbuck144

im with daisy.them bb guns like the red ryder will kill a dove.even if you hit it in the body , just depends where you hit them.i just bought a daisy buck 105 and i can guarntee it will kill doves!oh by the way is it illegal to kill doves with bb guns in PA?


----------



## Estaban

:lol: In Vermont we can't kill doves at all.....which is quite unfortunate because there seems to be plenty of them and they are quite tasty ...er uhhhh .....that is so I've been told. Anyway, I grew up with an older 760 pump master and I over pumped mine several times and now it doesn't hold enough air to kill anything. I then bought a crossman quest 1000 and I thought that was the shiz nit. that is until I got an RWS .22 Magnum. YEOWZAH!!!!! Now that is a serious pellet gun that has been used to take out crows, rabbits, squirrels and a boat load of starlings! :sniper: Good Times GREAT TIMES!!!!


----------



## dustin flewelling

:withstupid: if u use beemans, you can pick about anything off rather easily. i live in iowa....lol....and beemans' accuracy is like the pimp shiz. 'cept i hunt rabbit...i occasionally take out a few birds. and why is it illegal to hunt doves with pellet guns.......by the way...use break actions.....pumps suck....i know this from experience.


----------



## Bgunit68

Yeah Estaban, I'm in NY, same thing. Tons of doves and you can't hunt them. I bought a Gamo Hunter Extreme. We use my FoxPro FX3 to call the crows to our blind. A shotgun to bring them down. If we get a wounded bird we'll use the pellet rifle to dispatch them. With regular lead pellets it's supposed to achieve 1200fps. I use a heavier pellet. So I'm not getting the full 1200fps but when it hits them it drops them. I tried the PBA ammo that came with it. It's not as accurate and man it's loud when it breaks that sound barrier. That pellet rifle is awesome with rabbits too.


----------



## sponkey14

well im 17 yrs, and when i was 12 i had my red ryder, and i would hunt doves, and i would kill them usually one shot and there dead, i didnt kno it was against the law cause i was young, but yes a bb gun will kill a dove u just have to shoot it in the right spot :sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone

Isn't this defying the point of wingshooting?I mean, that is what I interperate dove hunting as.


----------



## powerline856

it is illegal 
but who is gonna hear a little pellet gun

i have a daisy 856 and its basically the same as a crosman 760

15 bbs wont go any where
try 5
but aim above your target
about 3 of the bbs will actually hit
it kills em cleam

or you could shoot a pellet bakwards and tear the thing up

your choice
hope i helped


----------

